# Need help with camera



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Well I can tell you how I take my pictures. YMMV.

I have a Cannon Digital Elph SD400.... old camera I know but works like a charm.

I set the camera to:
1. MANUAL
2. ISO = 100
3. AUTO WHITE BALANCE
4. EXPOSURE = -1
5. TURN OFF FLASH

That's it really that and a steady hand. I also use a MONOPOD or TRIPOD from time to time.


----------



## rpayer (Jun 9, 2008)

This is what I do on our Nikon S61. 

White Balance - Auto or Fluorescent
Flash off
ISO - 100
And it helps to turn all the lights in the room off.

and that's really about it. Some come out great some not so great. I think there is a little more luck involved with getting good shots out of a point and shoot. Had an Nikon S51 before the S60 and it took horrible pictures. The tank listed below has pics from the S51, the S60 and a D60. I'm not much of a photographer but those are just a few examples. You can get some good ones with a point and shoot every once and a while.

S51
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/714119-post47.html
S60
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/714185-post51.html
D60
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/745662-post132.html


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

What exactly are you trying to shoot? There is a big difference if you want to get a good shot of your backyard, your girlfriend, a fish tank, or a shrimp.


----------



## ridingreen03 (Jan 4, 2009)

^^ Guess your right I should have been a little more descriptive. Its just my tank and really just trying to get a full tank shot. Im going to see if some of the other members settings make a difference. I need to break down and just buy an SLR one of these days.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

I find it better to set the camera to a specific white balance versus using auto. On my D40 I find that the 'sunlight' setting is most accurate to what i see directly. Consistency of settings will allow for consistent color between photos of the tank. 

I typically use full manual when taking photos of my tank, with the camera settings consistent changes in the plant color, light output, etc, are more easily discerned. While I currently use a digital SLR, my previous point & shoot had full manual ability also.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

ridingreen03 said:


> ^^ Guess your right I should have been a little more descriptive. Its just my tank and really just trying to get a full tank shot. Im going to see if some of the other members settings make a difference. I need to break down and just buy an SLR one of these days.


It is a misconception that a more expensive camera will yield better pictures. There is a _potential_ for better image quality with SLR cameras, but this takes a while to realize. IME it is actually easier to get good consistent shots with small point&shoot cameras than with expensive SLR cameras.

Often it doesn't come down to a magic setting to make a picture good looking or not. Whether you use auto white balance or not or ISO 100 or 200 or exposure compensation or whatnot often makes less of a difference on the outcome than one would think.

What exactly is wrong with the pictures? Terrible & garbage are not extremely descriptive terms. What simple point and shoot camera do you use? Is it a disposable one? Digital maybe? All good info to give you some better pointers.

Using a tripod is a really good start. Turning off any other lights in the room to reduce reflections and increase contrast is also a great suggestion. Definitely no flash for full tank shots, unless you have a professional setup with several slaves that can be fired from above the tank.

With digital, it is so easy to get good shots by experimenting. It's not like you have to wait for the lab to send them back. You could even go as far as posting some of your results here for us to look at and give better suggestions. It's a new world. :fish:


----------



## ridingreen03 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am currently using a Casio Ex-Z1000 10.0 mp. I am at work right now so I dont have any pics to post right now but will this evening. The camera does great outdoors I must say. I pictures just look so out of focus and of course the fish are blurry. Ive tried speeding up the flash but with no improvement. I will let you guys see later when I can post some samples.

Cheers


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquariumArticles_PhotographyPointAndShoot.aspx

jB


----------



## Winstonsmith (Dec 7, 2008)

post the pics AND the settings you used and that will make specific suggestions easier.

Also, what photoprocessing software do you use?


----------

